# passive crossover on t-line?



## Kelvartis (Oct 17, 2013)

As an experiment I took a friends' computer 8" subwoofer and re-built it into a 1/4 wave line box with it's 120 watt 8ohm plate amp.

I find it unreal that a 8 inch can produce those tones. It's amazing.

But it needs a crossover

Will this work:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/sho...source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla


----------



## colofan (Aug 30, 2013)

Need more specifications on the driver and the box to know the loading before recommending an off the shelf item. The coil you are looking at is the typical for sealed/ported designs. a T/l has a more complex impedance curve in the acoustical sense thus need to model it or test first.


----------



## Kelvartis (Oct 17, 2013)

Again it's a cheap experiment with a computer subwoofer and plate amp - spending 100$ or more on a signal processor isn't viable.


Fs = 42.95 Hz
Re = 7.80 ohms [dc]
Le = 7328.42 uH
L2 = 3120.63 uH
R2 = 52.25 ohms
Qt = 0.52
Qes = 0.57
Qms = 6.49
Mms = 50.81 grams
Rms = 2.112233 kg / s
Cms = 0.000270 m / N
Vas = 10.35 liters
Sd = 165.13 cm ^ 2
Bl = 13.755757 Tm
ETA = 0.14%
Lp (2.83V/1m) = 83.66 dB 

calculated to be 1/4th of a 43hz wave with the port constant size = to the sq/in of the driver. Two folds, port and driver facing the same direction.


----------

